# Smugglers Notch



## Kenny G (Aug 15, 2013)

I have booked unit C-14 according to RCI
any info on unit would be helpfiul
we will arrive Sept 29th


----------



## susieq (Aug 15, 2013)

Don't know exactly where this is.  We were up there the same week two years ago ~ you should hit peak color. Enjoy!!


----------



## charford (Aug 15, 2013)

C-14 will be in one of the Commons buildings. It is one of the oldest buildings, but it's in the main village area.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 15, 2013)

Kenny G said:


> I have booked unit C-14 according to RCI
> any info on unit would be helpfiul
> we will arrive Sept 29th


 
I am pretty sure this is in the Commons buildings and they are in the main village, but one of the oldest buildings, if not the oldest. Not sure how they are inside. You might be able to check the configuration on the website under real estate/lodging.


----------



## bailey (Aug 15, 2013)

How do you know what unit RCI has booked for you?  I have my reservation but nothing on it states a unit number?


----------



## NKN (Aug 16, 2013)

I was told to access reservation by IPhone and unit nbr might appear.  On my last reservation, it worked.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 16, 2013)

bailey said:


> How do you know what unit RCI has booked for you?  I have my reservation but nothing on it states a unit number?



I used to call RCI and ask them what the unit number is. In fact, when I used to book via phone I would ask the rep what unit numbers they had available and decide from there...

I don't belong to RCI anymore for a while now, so not sure if they still would do that.


----------



## bailey (Aug 17, 2013)

My android phone did not show the unit number and RCI said that the resort has the right to change the unit # once we get there so they cannot provide that information.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 24, 2013)

I stayed there a couple of weeks ago.   After looking at a tripadvisor review about a bad room location with and RCI trade Smuggs responded and said they always suggest people call them directly to know what unit they are in so they are prepared when they arrive.

I called Smuggs and they gave me my unit number and a bunch of tid-bits on the resort.


----------



## bailey (Aug 24, 2013)

I'll try calling the resort again....thanks


----------



## Kenny G (Sep 8, 2013)

I called resort and they gave me my unit #


----------



## bailey (Sep 11, 2013)

We are assigned to the Maples Building.  Anyone know anything about this section?


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 11, 2013)

bailey said:


> We are assigned to the Maples Building.  Anyone know anything about this section?



Nice building in the main village close to everything. Very convenient.


----------



## bailey (Sep 11, 2013)

Great!  Looking forward to our stay.  Thanks.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Nov 21, 2013)

How long after you booked with RCI were you able to call the resort and get the room number?  I just booked last night.

ETA: Checking on my cellphone gave me a unit number for my next two trips! 

Presidents Week:  Woodstone - 53-Y
Fourth of July:      Smuggs - SY-5

Thank you!!


----------

